# Bionic Fastboot Files - FXZ links



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Updating all the links to the Bionic Fastboot files in case you need any of them

I am making the assumption that you know what to do with these files. 

Bionic 886 Fastboot File

Bionic 893 Fastboot File

Bionic 902 Fastboot File

.904 leaked update

RSDLite 5.7 bundled with Moto 5.5 drivers for Windows (32/64)

Bionic .904 system dump - for the brave of heart only! - [linked removed - seems to be a problem with the dump itself]


----------

